# Bruno Walter's Mozart Symphony #25



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

So I just bought this Bruno Walter Conducts Mozart box set.









I collect Mozart symphonies the way most women collect shoes and I have MANY recordings of the 25th Symphony, but I must say this recording caught me by total surprise.

I'd heard Walter's Eine Kleine and a few of the later stereo symphonies before but hadn't heard any of the "bonus" mono recordings in this set.

So, the other day I decided to listen to his mono Symphony #25 recording and must admit I've never heard anything like it. Not only is it possibly played at the fastest clip I've ever heard but his choice of melodic flow and transitions are also totally different in spots compared to any others I've ever heard as well.

I'm curious if the speed has anything to do with the recording format of the day. I've often read that his recording of the Adagietto from Mahler's 5th symphony was played a bit faster than he normally played it live because of the recording media, time constraints, etc.

Has anyone else heard this recording?

I'm not sure that I love it or hate it yet but it just caught me totally off guard. It's just so different than any version I've heard before.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

realdealblues said:


> So I just bought this Bruno Walter Conducts Mozart box set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would have been recorded on tape.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

moody said:


> This would have been recorded on tape.


I believe I misspoke. I know it would have been recorded on tape, but I was thinking more along the lines of being released on like 78 rpm LP's with limited space on each side.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

realdealblues said:


> I believe I misspoke. I know it would have been recorded on tape, but I was thinking more along the lines of being released on like 78 rpm LP's with limited space on each side.


I think that was well after the time of 78 records . Don't forget LP's started in the 50's.
doen't the Mozart have a recording date on the package or label?
Who is playing the violin cocert ?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

moody said:


> I think that was well after the time of 78 records . Don't forget LP's started in the 50's.
> doen't the Mozart have a recording date on the package or label?
> Who is playing the violin cocert ?


I think you'll find that Symphony No'25 was recorded in 1954;
I'll bet the violinist was Zino Francescatti, rec..1958.
They were all recorded in the 50's.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

realdealblues said:


> I'm curious if the speed has anything to do with the recording format of the day. I've often read that his recording of the Adagietto from Mahler's 5th symphony was played a bit faster than he normally played it live because of the recording media, time constraints, etc.


Mahler's own interpretation was far faster than the lugubrious versions conductors seem to prefer today. It's not a Largo, or even an Adagio.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

In general, most conductors wouldn't put up with being rushed through a whole piece. They planned out the side breaks carefully. They were much more likely to omit repeats than to speed through.


----------

